# My son wants to be "The Guy" - from Disturbed...



## MX245 (Oct 20, 2009)

So my 12 year old son comes to me and wants to be this guy which is the mascot for the band Disturbed.









Now keep in mind he is 5' tall and weighs about 90lbs. soaking wet so not much to work with here. I send him to the neighbors to borrow some shoulder pads. Then I find a shirt to wear over the pads that acts as his skin. The only thing I can think of is to try and draw some muscles on his shirt. I've got the front and back basically done but need to finish out some arms and shoulders/neck. This is hard because the others I could lay flat on a table and draw. The arms almost need to be on and filled with muscles and then maybe draw some biceps/triceps etc..

Here is what I have so far...
On a hanger.


















This is the back and I'm not real happy with how it turned out but it will certainly work.









Then I made some chains out of 3/4" pvc pipe insulation.

















We're actually gonna attach about 5 or 6 links to his wrist bands so it looks like he broke free, similar to the 1st picture. For his arm muscles, I'm going to use some small air-filled packets that are normally used for shipping material and use ace bandages to hold them in place (tape underneath).

I have a black pillow case that I turned into a hood and that worked well. His shorts are done and so the only think left to do on Saturday will be to paint his face black and then paint the white teeth and red eyes and we'll be good to go!

I'll be sure and post some pics on Saturday of the final costume and hopefully he'll be transformed into "The Guy" or at least a mini-me version...


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks good so far. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## hinzpeter1 (Oct 4, 2010)

*The disturbed guy mascot*

Ya my son is 10 and he's going to be the disturbed guy mascot his year for Halloween. It should be fun to make. Was hoping to see your pics but they arent coming up on here.


----------

